# Falls during the first trimester-anything to worry about?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, so I just fell pretty hard on our tile kitchen floor- slipped on some water, thanks DS. I'm 7 weeks pregnant... should I worry? Ok, so I'll worry anyway, but does anyone have information handy about falling during pregnancy?


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont have anything online to refer you to, but last July I lost a baby at 6 weeks, the day after I fell off of a kitchen chair getting things out of a cubbord. At the er, I told them I fell and they said that it was highly unlikely to be the cause. They are well buffered in there, especialy that early. It turned out for me to be a progesterone issue.


----------



## Amy in NH (Nov 5, 2003)

I fell down the stairs when I was about 8 weeks pg this time, scraped up my arm (rug burn) and bruised my thigh/butt. I didn't have any problems with the pregnancy, though. I hope you don't either.


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

I had a pretty serious fall on my stomach in the beginning of my second trimester, and I was freaking out. One of my pregnancy books (I think the dr. sears one?) had the only scentence that reasured me, some thing like "in order for baby to be injured the mother has to be pretty seriously injured." I wasn't. And the baby is fine!

-L


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurances. That's just what I needed. No blood or spotting, so I assume I'm ok.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I agree with the previous posters...while I wouldn't go diving down the slip and slide this summer (remember those? :LOL ) I think you should be fine...

I can see where you would freak out though, I probably would have too...

Congrats on your pregnancy and I hope it is a healthy and safe one!


----------

